

The last will and testament of Circuit City - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/07/the-last-will-and-testament-of-circuit-city/

======
Dobbs
I went and checked out this 'sale' many of the items like ethernet and TV's
cost more with the 80% 'off' than to purchase said goods on newegg or other
places on the internet.

I really wanted to ask the associates if they were aware that fraud is illegal
in the united states.

Either way I say good ridance.

